

Ask HN: (In)validate our idea: hosted remote logging for mobile apps - ethanwalkers

Hey there, first time posting on HN and we want to get your feedback.<p>We want to build a hosted logging service for mobile apps. This means that you can finally store and retrieve all your logs in one place.<p>We are iOS developers, and we think that having insight into what your users are doing in real-time would be incredibly helpful, especially when providing customer support&#x2F;troubleshooting.<p>We know there are services such as Testflight and Crashlytics that have basic logging capabilities, but they aren&#x27;t really focused on logs.  These services don&#x27;t allow you to search, archive, and manage them in a developer friendly manner.<p>What do you guys think? Is it worth pursuing?
======
AznHisoka
I want a service that boosts my App Store Rankings. Can you build that?

~~~
Lionga
I want a service that prints money.Can you build that?

